# nice cadel evans rip off!



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't know if anyone else caught this. The guy was selling what he said was cadel evans' C40 from his Giro blow up. If you look closely, the frame he's selling doesn't even match the other one pictured. the beauty of the colnago airbrush is that no 2 are exactly identical.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7212279021&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

*that's tafi's c40, not evans*

That photo of the mapei c40 was taken from the cyclingnews website. It belongs to Andrea Tafi. I'm not saying the other frame doesn't belong to Evan's though.....

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2002/features/probikes/mapei.shtml


----------

